# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Business: Need help: trying to create a mobile app game

## Neil Desmond

I'm trying to create a mobile app game based on self-reconfigurable modular robotics (SRMR).  If you're not familiar with what SRMR is, check out this prototype example:




Here's a conceptual animation (draft) that shows what some of the activity might look like:




If you have any experience with putting mobile apps on the market or creating video games, please send me a PM.  I might be able to use your help and and willing to work out some kind of deal based on sales percentages.  If you're a business background person and you think you also might be able to help, please don't hesitate to send me a PM also!

----------

